# New to cnc



## 2muchsanding (Sep 17, 2018)

Just ordered a machine from cncrouterparts. 4824pro with vcarve pro 9.5. I'm not new to woodworking including lathe work, however CNC? whole new game for me. The unit has a 4 week lead time, so I'm trying to research everything I can before it arrives. Advice from anyone for a beginner? Best starter project? Tool paths has me a little confused.
Thanks


----------



## MoHawk (Dec 8, 2013)

YouTube will likely be your new best friend for awhile. I also have a Pro 4824. You can find several good videos on assemble of the CNCRP machines. Mark Lindsay CNC has good videos on VCarve Pro for the absolute beginner. Vectric LTD also has a complete list of videos. Paul Campbell and several others have a complete listing for Mach3. You can learn everything you need to know with these videos.

It may be a little overwhelming in the start, just stay with it. You can download a trail version of VCarve Pro 9.5 from Vectric website to use until you get your license from CNCRP.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Welcome aboard. Vectric has a lot of videos on You Tube. Git-to-watchin'!
That is what I did. Had no idea. But by the time I could afford the machine, I already had some projects designed. I don't know if you already have the software or not, but you can download free trial versions to play with.

My thinking is the KISS method - keep it simple stupid! Your noggin' will appreciate it.


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

I'd go to Vectric.com and start watching the tutorial video for Vcarve Pro. https://support.vectric.com/tutorials/V9/?software=3&category=1&order=1

I had a few weeks between ordering and getting my 1st CNC and felt at least like I could set up and cut a few scraps with no trouble after watching those videos. 

4D


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Not sure why we are getting double posts.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

One of our faves, Gaffboat just put out a The Newbie's Guide to CNC Routing: Getting started with CNC machining for woodworking and other crafts, on Amazon. Has good basic informaiton for someone in your situation. https://www.amazon.com/Newbies-Guid...1-fkmr0&keywords=CNE+for+newbies++Prof.+Henry


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, Cary! Be sure to post photos of your shop, projects, CNC build, etc. We like pictures! :wink:

David


----------



## 2muchsanding (Sep 17, 2018)

I just got my license for VCarve and downloaded it last night to play with. I will look up Mark Lindsay & Paul Campbell to view their videos. Guess I'll keep the coffee going and spend some time in YouTube.


----------



## 2muchsanding (Sep 17, 2018)

I am a big fan of K.I.S.S. I also just ordered the 'Newbie's Guide to CNC Routing' thanks DRT
Thanks for the response everyone


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

welcome and have fun with your new CNC


----------



## Jeff Speedster929 (Jul 15, 2018)

Welcome Cary, Congrats on the new machine. I'm sure you had some projects in mind for buying a CNC? I know why! Because there cool. I've had a woodworking shop for 30 years and have always enjoyed woodworking. My day job and title since 1990 is CNC Programmer. I've programmed burners, lasers, waterjet, mills, lathes, mill/turn & swiss machines so buying a CNC router for my wood shop was a perfect fit. Learning the software, programming, tools, setups and running the machine came naturally to me. Now having said that, I still remember how intimidating it all was when I started so feel for you in this new adventure. Be assured, it's not rocket science and it's not as hard as one might think once you get the feel for it. You Tube wasn't around when I started so I learned by reading the manuals. While you wait for the machine watch You Tube, download V Carve and get familiar with it. Keep in mind you will need a good post processor for the machine that works in V Carve and you'll need to purchase some basic tools so you have them available for the first projects. At minimum you'll need a V carve bit and a couple flat bits say 1/8" and 1/4". May need a spoil board flattening bit like a 1-1/4" to 1-1/2". I started making custom décor signs for friends at work and then put an add on-line to make signs for the local area. I have enough work to keep me busy but not too much I can't fulfill orders. Plus it's nice making extra money for more material and eating out... I really don't use many of my tools now since getting the router. I use the miter and table saw to cut blanks and make frames then the router table to cut rabbits but the rest is done on the CNC. If you have questions be sure to ask the group and have fun with the new toys...


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Cary welcome to the Router Forums.

I think you will like the CNCRouterParts 4824 Pro. Looks like a good sturdy machine and in the future, if you want a bigger machine it is easy to upgrade the CNCRouterParts CNCs. I'm considering a 4848 Pro as a replacement for the machines I have now so I have done research into their machines.

When watching the Vectric VCarve tutorials if installed on your computer watch them using the Category and not the Project option. The Category option starts at the basics and works to each level adding tools as you progress. If you try to use the Project option you will be lost if you are viewing advanced projects and you don't know the basic and intermediate tools.

If you go to the Vectric site to view the tutorials use the drop-down menu for Categories and work through from beginning to end so you learn as you progress through the videos.

Good luck and we would like to see you document your build with a few pictures as you build your new toy.


----------



## 2muchsanding (Sep 17, 2018)

I watched some of Mark Lindsay's video's. They're great! thanks MoHawk. I even made sign in V Carve for the homestead here. Lots to learn yet however. I got an email from UPS, CNCRP shipped my machine yesterday, not even a week from the time I ordered it. Says it will be here Thursday the 4th.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

The Router Forums is accumulating a lot of expertise on CNC. I really look forward to seeing projects you folks produce. And the commercial possibilities are intriguing to me.


----------



## 2muchsanding (Sep 17, 2018)

Thanks again for the replies. I've watched a couple videos and played around with V Carve. Created my first sign for the homestead. Now that I'm a pro at VCarve LOL, I need to learn how to get it into mach3 to run. Oh yeah, I guess I need a machine to run it on too.
Again I know I have a lot to learn, so thank you!


----------



## 2muchsanding (Sep 17, 2018)

UPS will be here today with my cncRP machine. Who knows when 8020 will get the base shipped. Oh well at least I can touch something. Here's a view of my lil shop the cnc will call home.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Looks like you have plenty of room for the new CNC. I think I would be checking on the base extrusions because John had his a week or more before they shipped his CNC.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

They usually drop ship the stands from 8020 a couple weeks before the machine. But you can just look at the pieces cause the hardware comes with the machine.


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

2muchsanding said:


> ... _I'm not new to woodworking including lathe work, however CNC? whole new game for me_. ...


 @2muchsanding


We may be seeing you login sometime down the road with a new handle... 2muchcncing :grin:


----------



## whimsofchaz (Jun 6, 2013)

Dave Gatton has a vlog on Saturdays at 5 Easter time. He covers a lot of topics for newbies and has done this for a couple of years. Dave also has a Facebook page under Dave Gatton that is meant for newbies. His group is primarily made of people who bought Dave's DIY CNC machine however they talk about many CNC topics that would be relevant to a newbie..Also there is a guy in NZ who has a fantastic site for little tricks of the trade His site is CNCnutz on YouTube Peter Passuello is his name ... Mark Lindsay is a member of Dave's group also. There are a ton of good sites out there but if you go out to the sites that have been mentioned above you will find other sites to find more and more and more etc. Good luck and brew fresh coffee often


----------



## 2muchsanding (Sep 17, 2018)

Shop does look like I have lots of room thanks to a wide angle lens, but really it's not. My dust collector is stuffed in the corner, and my drum sander, oscillating sander, & router table needs room to come out when using them. I did call cncrp about the extrusions, they told me the order went into 8020 on 9/20 and they are 4 to 6 weeks backlogged. I work most weekends so really haven't gone through all the parts yet, just opened the boxes to look for any damage.
I've been watching a lot of youtube from the authors suggested by everyone here and bought the 'Newbie's Guide to CNC Routing'. Even though I have lots to learn in VCarve, I have created a couple projects that seem to run in the program but Mach3 is going to be a whole new animal. A little worried about that one. 
Thanks to everyone you all have been Great!


----------



## Jackay (Mar 25, 2015)

*CNC routing*

I have a QD 6090 router, or spindle with the Vectric 8.5. I think the 6090 is equal to a 24" x 48" table. The tutorials are very useful. The spindle is very quite. I've enjoyed running it when I could. I'm enjoying reading the posts. Jackay


----------



## 2muchsanding (Sep 17, 2018)

Never heard of QD, but then again haven't heard of many brands until recent.
Still waiting on the extrusions from 80/20 which is fine because the base isn't ready.
Been busy cleaning up here in N. FL after the hurricane. Couple pics of the stand thus far.
I plan on drawers and bead-board around the sides. Ideas always welcome...


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

Oh boy... *5S* !

2much, you may have some time to get things in order.






I managed while waiting for my machines to arrive and still have a new mess
waiting for more. But it can be done. May not be the idea you're looking for
but since you're in the middle of things not too late to start.

Steve is a mello dood



2muchsanding said:


> Never heard of QD, but then again haven't heard of many brands until recent.
> Still waiting on the extrusions from 80/20 which is fine because the base isn't ready.
> Been busy cleaning up here in N. FL after the hurricane. Couple pics of the stand thus far.
> I plan on drawers and bead-board around the sides. Ideas always welcome...


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Ronnie, 

The last place I worked had an efficiency team come in and spent 6 months telling us what we needed to do to get more organized. They started with the Sort of the 5S system and they determined that since we were not using the forms we build to make curved panels for cabinets right then that they should be dismantled and thrown away. These forms were for rubber stamp cabinets we made for a certain line of aircraft we made the interiors for. They said it would be better to make new ones when we had contracts for a ne plane. 2 months later we were re-building those forms. The team was still there and as we finished making the cabinets parts and we were told to destroy the new forms to save space, the Scrub of 5S, clean. Then 2 weeks later got the contracts signed on another plane, that's right re-build the forms. I blame this more on the efficiency team than I do on the 5S system. I did think about that before I decided to try it in my shop and decided that I would be the one that determines to save or get ride of jigs and fixtures.

I actually printed out a 5S sheet last year and took it to my shop with the intention to get my shop organized. It's out there buried in the top compartment of a toolbox, the one I use the most, and I run across it now and then and it reminds me I need to get organized. I guess it worked because I know where the sign is located.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

If I tried to do that I'd be dead before it was done ..... and still wouldn't have an area as clean and dust free as that.


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

Lol ... tomatoes thrown at me. :x

Hey thats cool. It was just an idea that could be helpful, to some.
We're talking home shops here and no one said to follow tit for tat.
Safety also comes in to play in case of something drastic happens.

Btw Mike, I may have made that sign :sarcastic:


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

It does make a big difference in your attitude when you go into a clean orderly shop as opposed to a dust-covered cluttered shop that you don't know where you left the tool last time you used it.

You have more time to work on projects and the projects stay cleaner from start to finish. My old shop had commercial carpet in the machining area and we used a Kirby vacuum to clean up before we closed the doors at the end of the day. I sure do miss that shop.


----------



## 2muchsanding (Sep 17, 2018)

Sorry if my lil shop looks like as it's in such distress and un-organized to you, o well. Came home today from a AG-Fest in Moultrie, GA to find the extrusions from 80/20 at my door. COOL, so the build begins. Best to all and thanks...


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Cary,

Hope you did not think I was saying anything bad about your shop. My shop is one major mess compared to yours. I really don't know how I get anything done in my shop. That's why I was considering a 5S makeover in my shop. I am a bit OCD and it bothers me when I open the shop door and see the shape it is in right now. 

Looks like you got right on the build. Are you going to beat John and make the first cut before he does?:grin:


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

I love a good race! Come on guys - get to building!! :wink:

David


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

I'll concede if I have to. Right now I'm running separate electrical circuits -- 1-220 and 1 -110. 8020 won't be shipping my T-slot pieces for the bed for a couple weeks. Doing what I hate most now -- detail and set up work --- and still trying to make stuff with the other machine.


----------



## 2muchsanding (Sep 17, 2018)

Well Mike, I did lay awake a couple nights worried about the way my lil' shop looks.
Actually, I can find anything in my shop, just never when I need it.lol After the 4824 is built I'll do a good clean up. Starting the electrics today, not sure how far I'll get. I have lots to get done on the ranch this weekend. Some fence to repair and a pasture to hay. O, and still cleaning up after Michael.


----------



## 2muchsanding (Sep 17, 2018)

Got the x and z to operate, but for some reason the y+ motor and slave motor are traveling opposite, racking the gantry. Wiring, crap I hate it...


----------



## 2muchsanding (Sep 17, 2018)

SOMEONE'S in trouble... I called CNCRP to figure out the 'Y' axis problem. They thought I had the motors crossed, swapped connections same issue, both motors turning same direction. Swapped the connectors back and then they had me open the control panel. Checking pinned wire connectors on each control board to find one board the green & red wire were crossed. The tech had me reverse them and then give him the inspectors name from the sticker inside the door. 
Great people at CNCRP's stayed with me on the phone until we solved the problem. Kudos


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

2muchsanding said:


> SOMEONE'S in trouble... I called CNCRP to figure out the 'Y' axis problem. They thought I had the motors crossed, swapped connections same issue, both motors turning same direction. Swapped the connectors back and then they had me open the control panel. Checking pinned wire connectors on each control board to find one board the green & red wire were crossed. The tech had me reverse them and then give him the inspectors name from the sticker inside the door.
> Great people at CNCRP's stayed with me on the phone until we solved the problem. Kudos


I’ve never read about a bad experience from them . Hopefully I can swing one myself next year ,as there the only company that interests me


----------



## 2muchsanding (Sep 17, 2018)

Outside of playing around with the cnc, here is my first, what I'd call real sign. Going over the driveway of our homestead.
Not sure how I want to finish it yet. Seal, spray paint then sand? Or just seal it and let it go. Wood is butternut.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Nicely done, Cary! What bits did you use, how long did it take, etc.? I think it would look nice just sealed but I can see where paint might make it stand out a bit better.

David


----------



## 2muchsanding (Sep 17, 2018)

TY very much. I used a 90deg vbit in the v carve tool path with a 1/4 end mill clearance toolpath. About 1 1/2 hours. I had the feed rate turned down a little. Still scared from when I first turned on the machine and broke an end mill.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

OK -- I officially have to get serious about this. I think I got all the pieces to finish up.

Did you fine tune it at all - or just start cutting??

You did good!!


----------



## 2muchsanding (Sep 17, 2018)

No, I didn't have to adjust anything. My understanding, when you home it, it auto squares/syncs the y motors and all. I did a pattern cut and it seemed really good. I didn't do the four dowel pin test. My stand was perfect square and level in the build and the machine base was just as sq.
I did a vid of it running but I don't know how to add that here.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

If it's YouTube just copy the url and paste it into the message box.

David


----------



## 2muchsanding (Sep 17, 2018)

Just finished posting to youtube. Here it is. 1/2 curly maple, started with a 60deg vbit for the text, went to a 1/4"end mill for rough out, then back to the 60deg to finish. The detail was amazing. I just ordered some small 1/32, 1/16, and 1/8 round/ball nose end mills and engraving bits. Loving this machine thus far.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Good job, Cary! So how does the finished product look? Satisfied?

David


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Looking good Cary


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

2muchsanding said:


> Outside of playing around with the cnc, here is my first, what I'd call real sign. Going over the driveway of our homestead.
> Not sure how I want to finish it yet. Seal, spray paint then sand? Or just seal it and let it go. Wood is butternut.


Looks good, especially for your first "real" sign. How does butternut carve? I have a couple of slabs laying around here, but have yet to try them.
Thanks


----------



## 2muchsanding (Sep 17, 2018)

beltramidave said:


> Looks good, especially for your first "real" sign. How does butternut carve? I have a couple of slabs laying around here, but have yet to try them.
> Thanks


It cut really good, a little fuzzies in some places that had to be sanded. All in all I was happy with it.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

That is a really nice looking first sign. I'm looking forward to seeing what you are designing and caring in a couple of months.


----------



## 2muchsanding (Sep 17, 2018)

Finally, my shop is clean> well about as clean as it will ever get. Got to get a dust boot hookup.


----------



## 2muchsanding (Sep 17, 2018)

worked on a sign this weekend for our local feed store. 3/4" birch plywood as a sample before going to solid wood boards. They said they would love to advertise for me in our small 3000 person town. Took my cnc to it's max on this one at 24"x 48", 3.5 hour run.
I can see now, I will have wished I'd gone with the next size larger machine.
The picture doesn't show the detail as good as it actually is. Loving this machine!


----------



## 2muchsanding (Sep 17, 2018)

Hope no one minds, but here's some other stuff I've made before the cnc era. The band saw jewelry box was for our granddaughter, shes 5 now. Wanted it to have a 'Whoville' look. I've made and sold a couple entry benches, Some of my lathe work, urn with inlay, segmented bowl, pens, some scroll saw work too.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

You do nice work, Cary! 

David


----------



## 2muchsanding (Sep 17, 2018)

difalkner said:


> You do nice work, Cary!
> 
> David


Thank you, I do enjoy being in my shop. Although, I give away more stuff then I sell. Usually can make enough $ to buy more wood is all.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

With your new "tool" added to your shop, and with your abilities, you should be able to keep busy and not want for anything to do. 

Good show!!


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Cary the good thing about your CNC is the ability to add an extension kit to it and have a bigger machine. You won't end up with a small CNC you need to sell to make room for a bigger machine. Add the kit, edit the configuration and start cutting.


----------



## FKwoodcnc (Oct 30, 2018)

Good presentation, I am also used to seeking answers on youtube. Or let the technical engineering department of the business provide the necessary video teaching.


----------



## 2muchsanding (Sep 17, 2018)

Making my first Christmas gift for the season. Something for the brother-n-law
12" dia. cherry slab 1.5" thick. Plan on pouring a colored resin in the .09 indents and sanding.
Poly afterwards.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Looks good so far, that will make a good looking checkerboard. Make sure you show us the final project.


----------



## 2muchsanding (Sep 17, 2018)

MEBCWD said:


> Looks good so far, that will make a good looking checkerboard. Make sure you show us the final project.


Thanks and will do on the final, that is if it turns out. lol


----------



## MoHawk (Dec 8, 2013)

Great work Cary! Your bird clock would adapt well to cnc. I make one similar with a hummingbird. 

Like you, I also give away a lot of my work. I like seeing the expression on relatives and friend faces when they comment on how much they like my work and I say "it's yours if you want it".


----------



## 2muchsanding (Sep 17, 2018)

Thanks Bob, I am having fun with my Pro4824. My wife is wanting to learn it too.
Think I'll tell her, there's no room for two on a 4824. We need a 4848 or 4896. doubt she'll bite on that.


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

That's a great segmented bowl!!! Looks like we've been on the same path for a while. 
You're pretty good at picking out CNCs too! 😉 I've been learning to machine aluminum this week. My brother works for a monument company and asked if I could make some bronze row markers (they want to embed them in concrete) for a memorial garden so l said "I've never cut metal but... Sure"!! 🙂 We'll see how it goes. Looks like you've got Vcarve pretty much figured out already. Keep the pictures coming!!!! Joe.


----------



## 2muchsanding (Sep 17, 2018)

Pro4824 said:


> That's a great segmented bowl!!! Looks like we've been on the same path for a while.
> You're pretty good at picking out CNCs too! 😉 I've been learning to machine aluminum this week. My brother works for a monument company and asked if I could make some bronze row markers (they want to embed them in concrete) for a memorial garden so l said "I've never cut metal but... Sure"!! 🙂 We'll see how it goes. Looks like you've got Vcarve pretty much figured out already. Keep the pictures coming!!!! Joe.


Bronze markers? a paying job? Very good, wish you the best. Cutting metal is down the road for me yet. I don't know about having Vcarve figured out. Everything I've been doing has been pretty much straight forward, lots to learn. Although the checkered board squares was a little challenging. Made 64 copies of a square, got them all lined up so they almost touched each other, then deleted every other one and put a border/profile square around them all.
Was that the long round about way to do something simple??? 
Nice looking bowl BTW, the walnut really pops. Looks like a Jet lathe?


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

Well, it's my brother so we'll see how much it pays. 🙂 
Yes it's a jet lathe, I love it. Looks like we have a lot of the same tools. 
Play with the Array copy in Vcarve. Could save lots of manual labor on future projects. 🙂


----------



## 2muchsanding (Sep 17, 2018)

MEBCWD said:


> Looks good so far, that will make a good looking checkerboard. Make sure you show us the final project.


Not the final, but close. Green a/b resin with gold drizzled in to give it a marbled look. After milling I didn't get as much gold left as I wanted.
Next to seal the wood and pour clear resin.


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

2muchsanding said:


> MEBCWD said:
> 
> 
> > Looks good so far, that will make a good looking checkerboard. Make sure you show us the final project.
> ...


Looks great! 
When you finish it, here's your next project.


----------



## 2muchsanding (Sep 17, 2018)

Gearing up for Christmas. I found what I think is the best looking Santa ever. I VCarved it and my wife painted it. 12x18x.75
Link in case anyone wants the file. www.scrollsawparadise.com/free-patterns


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

That is really cool Dr. C !!

Warming up for the holiday lawn ornaments next?

You guys as a team could make a killing.

whats a scrollsaw? Is it that up/down arm machine
that has a small blade between? Lets you make intricate
cutouts that can take forever? Make you go crosseyed?


----------



## 2muchsanding (Sep 17, 2018)

UglySign said:


> That is really cool Dr. C !!
> 
> Warming up for the holiday lawn ornaments next?
> 
> ...


That's the one... LOL 
Thanks, my wife does have a steady hand.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

I could keep her busy.

How far from Detroit are you?? I'd ask if you rent her out ....... but that doesn't sound right.


----------



## 2muchsanding (Sep 17, 2018)

honesttjohn said:


> I could keep her busy.
> 
> How far from Detroit are you?? I'd ask if you rent her out ....... but that doesn't sound right.


Yea, may not sound right, however bet she'd pay to get rid of me sometimes. Says all I think about now is that cnc thing. (she likes it too)
really we do well together.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

All I can say is Wow you do good work


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Cary I missed your base build . Really liking it, and felt it would be great for storage with the one easy accessible end that has no supports in the way .
Are you happy with how sturdy it is , and can it be leveled ?


----------



## 2muchsanding (Sep 17, 2018)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Cary I missed your base build . Really liking it, and felt it would be great for storage with the one easy accessible end that has no supports in the way .
> Are you happy with how sturdy it is , and can it be leveled ?


This is pretty much the finished build. Lots of bracing but very stable. Every 2x4 has gone through my jointer/planer and assembled with Kreg pocket screws. Leveling feet came from amazon. I built it from the pdf on CNCRP website.
I did have to shave about a 1/16 of an inch off both sides of the top 2x4's for the R&P gears when assembling the cnc.
On the table top is a sign I just made with my brother for his Ham radio shop back home. A branch from one of our pecan trees. He's here for Thanksgiving. 
BTW, hope everyone had a nice Thanksgiving day.


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

That's a nice set of guardrails you've got there!
I did the same thing but I pin nailed mine to the sides of the spoilboard.


----------



## 2muchsanding (Sep 17, 2018)

Starting to get the hang of my Pro4824. Finishing up an urn for my friends father, rubbing tung oil on now. Made a small trinket box for my son. Has his face showing, his son on one side his girlfriend on one and her daughter on the other.
Outside of cutting the blanks, it's all cnc. The miters, rabbets for the top, dado for the outside inlay, the base. Would have taken me multiple sets ups on other machines around the shop. Great addition to my setup here.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Nice work Cary . I’m jealous,and can hardly wait to get one myself . Any issues or concerns so far ?


----------



## 2muchsanding (Sep 17, 2018)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Nice work Cary . I’m jealous,and can hardly wait to get one myself . Any issues or concerns so far ?


The only issues I can recall so far have been operator related. If he wasn't so close to me I'd fire him. lol


----------



## 2muchsanding (Sep 17, 2018)

Vectric added this cribbage board to their site a couple days ago. Had to make it. No where near as nice as Henry's, but I think it came out ok. Now to learn the game.


----------



## 2muchsanding (Sep 17, 2018)

Playing around with my GoPro. Sorry for the vibration, plastic mount attached with zip ties to the spindle.
Sound down please.


----------

